# Perdido River WMA



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

I am new to the area and was wondering about hog hunting. Are there any hogs in the Perdido River WMA? Are there many deer up there. I live near Lillian and wouldn't mind doing a little hunting. Lived my whole life in Nebraska and the only pigs we had up there were in pens. Working near Phoenix right now but will be home in a week. Appreciate any info!!:usaflag Steve


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

I believe that perdido wma is small game only......but there are hogs on escambia river wma and blackwater wma........check the myfwc.com website for more information about areas and regulations. and welcome to the area

josh


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks Josh, I will need to stay in Alabama. I'll look and see how bad will a non resident liscence hit me? :usaflag Steve


----------



## TeamDilligaf (Oct 23, 2007)

it used to be small game only last year(which still included hogs) changed this year to allow deer and hogs. i dunno how many and good of hunting is there though. Im gonna try and hunt there this spring for turkey though


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

I apologize for the misinformation I gave you earlier, i guess I hadn't looked at the new brochure since it came out. But the person who posted above me is correct.

http://myfwc.com/hunting/wma/2007-08/Northwest/PerdidoRiver.pdf


----------



## Wild Injun (Oct 15, 2007)

We used to have some land leased in there for years we killed tons of deer not any big ones the body sizes were always kind of small.I don't know how bad they have hurt it since it has gone public ,but I would definately give it a try.Oh yeah unless things have changed there was not any hogs on it last time i hunted it.If you are looking for hogs you need to hunt one of the delta properties. (upper or lower)Hope this helps a little.


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks. Where are the Delta properties? Steve


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

They are about 50 miles west. Look atthe outdooralabama.com web site, click on hunting and then click on management areas.You should be able to find maps andhunt dates along with directions. You'll probably need a small boat and motor to hunt most of the areas in the delta.


----------



## Ithaca37 (Nov 23, 2007)

There are a few pigs in the area, but for most of the season you can only hunt the area with a quota permit, and those are hard to come by. Might want to check the FWC site first.


----------



## BILLY3 (Dec 12, 2007)

There are hogs in Bluewatercreek Management area also. I'm not sure if there are any permits left. They only give out 400 per season. Eglin is another option. I have found the most pigs in Eglin on the far Eastern side West of Hyway 285 and on range road 211 around the Titi creek area above Jr Walton pond. There are game Bioligist who are more than happy to help you at Eglin. Good luck!


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

> *swander (12/11/2007)*I am new to the area and was wondering about hog hunting. Are there any hogs in the Perdido River WMA? Are there many deer up there. I live near Lillian and wouldn't mind doing a little hunting. Lived my whole life in Nebraska and the only pigs we had up there were in pens. Working near Phoenix right now but will be home in a week. Appreciate any info!!:usaflag Steve


we don't have many pigs south of the interstate. there are plenty on the north end up toward barrineau park.


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks Whipper Snapper. If I can hunt in Perdido WMA there should be pigs there. That is on the Bama side just south of barrineau park.I will take a ride up there when I get back next week and scope it out. I just need to get out in the woods. 

:usaflag:usaflag 

Steve


----------

